# Problem with MSN messenger



## Blackball (Dec 29, 2005)

I've recently moved to a new pc and when i try to sign in on MSN messenger i get this error.


My firewall is off, and even if it was on, MSN is an exception for it to block. I'm not sure what to do or what's wrong?

It happens in normal msn, so it's not a problem with the new MSN


----------



## ToySoldier (Jan 14, 2006)

Hello,

Maybe it isn't a firewall problem, MSN Messenger 8.0 BETA is currently in a testing process and only users picked by Microsoft are allowed to sign in in MSN Messenger 8.0 BETA. If you're not part of the BETA testing group, I doubt you'll be able to sign in, if that's the case, stay with 7.5 and wait until 8.0 final is released.


----------



## Blackball (Dec 29, 2005)

ToySoldier said:


> Hello,
> 
> Maybe it isn't a firewall problem, MSN Messenger 8.0 BETA is currently in a testing process and only users picked by Microsoft are allowed to sign in in MSN Messenger 8.0 BETA. If you're not part of the BETA testing group, I doubt you'll be able to sign in, if that's the case, stay with 7.5 and wait until 8.0 final is released.


This version of MSNBETA is legal, i was invited to test it. And as i said, it happens in MSN 7.5 aswell.


----------



## aprior (Jan 10, 2006)

Got any other firewalls you're not telling us about.... or maybe are currently un-aware of? Do a little investigation.

Also, what are the connection settings like in MSN Messenger (Options->Connection->Advanced Settings)? Any proxy in there?
Try checking the box to create have connection logging to see if that reveals anything.


----------



## Blackball (Dec 29, 2005)

*********************************************************************************
*
* Log opened: 2005-01-16T15:45:40Z
*
*
* About this log file - MSNMsgr.txt
* MSN Messenger 7.5.0311
*
* This log file is created on your computer when the Connection Logging
* setting is selected in the Options dialog box. You can turn off this
* setting at any time. To turn off this setting, click the Tools menu, and then
* click Options. In the Connection section, click the Advanced Settings button.
Under MSN Messenger Settings, clear the logging check box, and
* then click OK.
*
* The only way for MSN to get this file is for you to send it to us. If you are
* having problems connecting to the .NET Messenger service and would like to
* report the problem to us, copy and paste this URL:
* http://support.msn.com/contactus.aspx?productkey=messenger
* into Internet Explorer. Fill out Sections 1 and 2 of the feedback form,
* remembering to copy the contents of this log file into the Details box in
* Section 2, and click 'Submit'.
*
* Caution: This file may contain personal information. Anyone with access to
* your Windows desktop can see the contents of this file.
*
*********************************************************************************
[15:45:51.906]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::GetActiveIdentity(0x01F05370)
[15:45:51.906]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::GetActiveIdentity() = 0x0
[15:45:51.906]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::GetActiveIdentity(0x00000000)
[15:45:51.906]	IdentityCRL spIdentityOut = 0x01F05370
[15:45:51.906]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::GetActiveIdentity() = 0x0
[15:45:51.906]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::LogonIdentityToService(0x01F05370, 0x00000000)
[15:45:51.906]	IdentityCRL	CIdentity::GetAuthState(0x0006F1C0)
[15:45:51.906]	IdentityCRL pAuthStateOut->hrAuthState = 0x80048800
[15:45:51.906]	IdentityCRL pAuthStateOut->hrAuthRequired = 0x0
[15:45:51.906]	IdentityCRL pAuthStateOut->hrRequestStatus = 0x0
[15:45:51.906]	IdentityCRL pAuthStateOut->strWebFlowUrl = 
[15:45:51.906]	IdentityCRL	CIdentity::GetAuthState() = 0x0
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::LogonIdentityToService() = 0x0
[15:45:51.921]	Net	CTCPNetworkLayer::Connect (2) >> connecting to messenger.hotmail.com:1863
[15:45:51.921]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange recieved state change for id(2) from 1 to 3
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::GetActiveIdentity(0x00000000)
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL spIdentityOut = 0x01F05370
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::GetActiveIdentity() = 0x0
[15:45:51.921]	Net	CTCPNetworkLayer::ResolveHost >> resolving messenger.hotmail.com
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL	CIdentity::GetPersisted(0)
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL eCredType = 2
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL	CIdentity::GetPersisted() = 0x0
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::GetDefaultMemberName()
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL strMemberNameOut = [email protected]
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::GetDefaultMemberName() = 0x0
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL	CIdentity::GetPersisted(0)
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL eCredType = 2
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL	CIdentity::GetPersisted() = 0x0
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::SetDefaultIdentity(0x01F05370)
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL	CIdentity::GetPersisted(0)
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL eCredType = 2
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL	CIdentity::GetPersisted() = 0x0
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::SetDefaultIdentity() = 0x0
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::SetMostRecentUsedMemberName([email protected])
[15:45:51.921]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::SetMostRecentUsedMemberName() = 0x0
[15:45:51.937]	Net	CAsyncGetAddrInfo::Run >> (0x111dce0) getaddrinfo succeeded for messenger.hotmail.com
[15:45:51.937]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange recieved state change for id(2) from 3 to 5
[15:45:51.953]	Net	CTCPNetworkLayer::ConnectToIP (2) >> connecting to 65.54.239.80:1863
[15:45:51.953]	Net	CTCPNetworkLayer::ConnectToIP() (2) >> success 0x0111c450, socket=1656, LastError=10035, WM(1056)
[15:45:52.125]	Net	CTCPNetworkLayer::OnMessage (2) >> Got WM_WSASELECT_MESSAGE(1056) from WSAAsyncSelect for socket = 1656, error = 0, event = FD_CONNECT
[15:45:52.125]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange recieved state change for id(2) from 5 to 8
[15:45:52.125]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange recieved state change for id(0) from 1 to 0
[15:45:52.125]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange IGNORING state change for id(0) from 1 to 0
[15:45:52.125]	Net	CSocksNetworkLayer::OnConnectionStateChange (0) >> changing from 1 to 1
[15:45:52.125]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange recieved state change for id(0) from 0 to 1
[15:45:52.125]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange IGNORING state change for id(0) from 0 to 1
[15:45:52.125]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange recieved state change for id(1) from 1 to 0
[15:45:52.125]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange IGNORING state change for id(1) from 1 to 0
[15:45:52.125]	Net	CSocksNetworkLayer::OnConnectionStateChange (1) >> changing from 1 to 1
[15:45:52.125]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange recieved state change for id(1) from 0 to 1
[15:45:52.125]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange IGNORING state change for id(1) from 0 to 1
[15:45:52.125]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange recieved state change for id(3) from 1 to 0
[15:45:52.125]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange IGNORING state change for id(3) from 1 to 0
[15:45:52.125]	HmProt	CMNSConnection::[email protected]: Sent >VER 7 MSNP12 MSNP11 MSNP10 CVR0<
[15:45:52.125]	Net	CTCPNetworkLayer::OnMessage (2) >> Got WM_WSASELECT_MESSAGE(1056) from WSAAsyncSelect for socket = 1656, error = 0, event = FD_WRITE
[15:45:52.140]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange recieved state change for id(3) from 0 to 1
[15:45:52.140]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange IGNORING state change for id(3) from 0 to 1
[15:45:52.312]	Net	CTCPNetworkLayer::OnMessage (2) >> Got WM_WSASELECT_MESSAGE(1056) from WSAAsyncSelect for socket = 1656, error = 0, event = FD_READ
[15:45:52.312]	HmProt	CMNSConnection::[email protected]: Recv >VER 7 MSNP12 MSNP11 MSNP10 CVR0<
[15:45:52.312]	HmProt	CMNSConnection::[email protected]: Sent >CVR 8 0x0409 winnt 5.1 i386 MSNMSGR 7.5.0311 msmsgs [email protected]<
[15:45:52.500]	Net	CTCPNetworkLayer::OnMessage (2) >> Got WM_WSASELECT_MESSAGE(1056) from WSAAsyncSelect for socket = 1656, error = 0, event = FD_READ
[15:45:52.500]	HmProt	CMNSConnection::[email protected]: Recv >CVR 8 7.5.0311 7.5.0311 7.5.0311 http://msgr.dlservice.microsoft.com...-8D70-AC015189BB99/EN/Patch_MSN_Messenger.exe http://messenger.msn.com<
[15:45:52.500]	HmProt	CMNSConnection::[email protected]: Sent >USR 9 TWN I [email protected]<
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::OnLogonIdentityChange(0x01103D80, 0x0111D1DC, 0)
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL	CIdentity::GetAuthState(0x01DAFC80)
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL pAuthStateOut->hrAuthState = 0x80048800
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL pAuthStateOut->hrAuthRequired = 0x0
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL pAuthStateOut->hrRequestStatus = 0x80048820
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL pAuthStateOut->strWebFlowUrl = 
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL	CIdentity::GetAuthState() = 0x0
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL	RAISE_EVENT_(OnIdentityChange, spEventInfo = 0x01F0B648, sourceInstance = 0x0111B828)
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::OnLogonIdentityChange() = 0x80048820
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL	CIdentity::GetAuthState(0x0006FC70)
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL pAuthStateOut->hrAuthState = 0x80048800
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL pAuthStateOut->hrAuthRequired = 0x0
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL pAuthStateOut->hrRequestStatus = 0x80048820
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL pAuthStateOut->strWebFlowUrl = 
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL	CIdentity::GetAuthState() = 0x0
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::GetActiveIdentity(0x00000000)
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL spIdentityOut = 0x01F05370
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::GetActiveIdentity() = 0x0
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL	CIdentity::CancelLogonIdentity()
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL	CIdentity::CancelLogonIdentity() = 0x0
[15:45:52.500]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange recieved state change for id(2) from 8 to 0
[15:45:52.500]	Net	CTCPNetworkLayer:isconnect() (2) closing socket 1656
[15:45:52.500]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange recieved state change for id(2) from 0 to 1
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::GetActiveIdentity(0x00000000)
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL spIdentityOut = 0x01F05370
[15:45:52.500]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::GetActiveIdentity() = 0x0
[15:45:52.500]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange recieved state change for id(0) from 1 to 0
[15:45:52.500]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange IGNORING state change for id(0) from 1 to 0
[15:45:52.500]	Net	CSocksNetworkLayer::OnConnectionStateChange (0) >> changing from 1 to 1
[15:45:52.500]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange recieved state change for id(0) from 0 to 1
[15:45:52.500]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange IGNORING state change for id(0) from 0 to 1
[15:45:52.500]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange recieved state change for id(1) from 1 to 0
[15:45:52.500]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange IGNORING state change for id(1) from 1 to 0
[15:45:52.500]	Net	CSocksNetworkLayer::OnConnectionStateChange (1) >> changing from 1 to 1
[15:45:52.500]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange recieved state change for id(1) from 0 to 1
[15:45:52.500]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange IGNORING state change for id(1) from 0 to 1
[15:45:52.500]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange recieved state change for id(3) from 1 to 0
[15:45:52.500]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange IGNORING state change for id(3) from 1 to 0
[15:45:52.515]	Connection Troubleshooter	Appcompat canary not set.
[15:45:52.515]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange recieved state change for id(3) from 0 to 1
[15:45:52.515]	Net	CConnectionManager::OnConnectionStateChange IGNORING state change for id(3) from 0 to 1
[15:45:54.171]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::GetActiveIdentity(0x00000000)
[15:45:54.171]	IdentityCRL spIdentityOut = 0x01F05370
[15:45:54.171]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::GetActiveIdentity() = 0x0
[15:45:54.171]	IdentityCRL	CIdentity::GetPersisted(0)
[15:45:54.171]	IdentityCRL eCredType = 2
[15:45:54.171]	IdentityCRL	CIdentity::GetPersisted() = 0x0
[15:45:54.171]	IdentityCRL	CIdentity::LogoffIdentity()
[15:45:54.171]	IdentityCRL	CIdentity::LogoffIdentity() = 0x0
[15:45:54.171]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::GetActiveIdentity(0x00000000)
[15:45:54.171]	IdentityCRL	CIdentityClient::GetActiveIdentity() = 0x0


----------



## aprior (Jan 10, 2006)

hmm.... wasn't really suggesting you post it :smile: 
From what I can tell though, it doesn't look like a firewall issue, it is connecting to their server:
[15:45:51.953] Net CTCPNetworkLayer::ConnectToIP (2) >> connecting to 65.54.239.80:1863
[15:45:51.953] Net CTCPNetworkLayer::ConnectToIP() (2) >> success 0x0111c450, socket=1656, LastError=10035, WM(1056)
[15:45:52.125] Net CTCPNetworkLayer::OnMessage (2) >> Got WM_WSASELECT_MESSAGE(1056) from WSAAsyncSelect for socket = 1656, error = 0, event = FD_CONNECT

First, edit out your email address, then I'd recommend sending the log to Microsoft using the URL in the log file. Since you are beta testing MSN 8, if you say it's happening in there, you might get special help (who knows).


----------

